# Best DTH for 2 Tvs



## doom (May 15, 2013)

I have an airtel DTH on one TV and the other has a siti cable DTH. Since the siti cable is not showing any English movie channel for Rs 250(Yes, ive been paying 250 pm), I want to shift to another DTH service as they are demading Rs 320 pm for the English channels. I am thinking of buying a common DTH service for both the TVs, since it would be cheap imo. Btw I live in Delhi. Suggestions?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2013)

pay Rs.150/month & duplicate your existing airtel DTH plan on another TV.


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

I pay 250/- month for 2 tv and they show each and every channel its den cable


----------



## bajaj151 (May 16, 2013)

Airtel DTH: Revised Prices...180 for SD & 200 for HD


----------



## doom (May 16, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> Airtel DTH: Revised Prices...180 for SD & 200 for HD


For 2 TV's? And what about the channels? Any reviews about tata sky or dish tv?



shreymittal said:


> I pay 250/- month for 2 tv and they show each and every channel its den cable


never heard of den cable? is it good?


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

doom said:


> never heard of den cable? is it good?



Its awesome for the money they provide service
PQ is awesome no blur nothing at all
Sound Crisp and clear
provides 250+ channels
Have Set top box (every tv now gonna have that)
It's an Local Cable Service Provider.

*dennetworks.com/


----------



## doom (May 17, 2013)

I dont think it will be available in Delhi. Btw I think all cable service providers are the same. At first siti cable charged me only 250/- for all channels but now they are slowly decreasing the number of channels and charging very high rates now they have established themselves.


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

Have used siti cable and they are sh!t seriously.  call Den cc ask them if they can provide service to you


----------



## y2j826 (May 17, 2013)

I am using Fastway Cable and pays Rs. 230/- for first tv and then 150 for 2nd one... But DTH provider like Airtel, Tata are always better and costlier then that...


----------



## bajaj151 (May 17, 2013)

#doom

Yes, for 2 TV's...Same channels as on Primary Connection (1st TV)..Using Airtel DTH from last 3+ years...Very much satisfied


----------

